# Scored a new car kit!



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

While visiting Hobby Town today I discovered they were having a 50% off sale on a lot of stuff. Hobby Town is quite a drive so I don't go there often, so I really lucked out!

Besides some tools and scratchbuilding supplies, I bought a 1/25 Revell Chrysler Prowler w/Trailer for $6.99. 

http://www.revell.com/model-kits/cars/85-0874.html

The kit just caught my eye and I had to have it. In case you don't know, I usually build real space, TV show & sci-fi kits. I'm currently working on a Batmobile, so two cars in a row is very unusual. I may have to start my own garage! 

I'm going to use the box art colors - I just love purple. Maybe with this kit I'll get some advice here and detail the engine.

Anyway, I think I got a good deal on a cool car kit.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

SCORE!!!! Great hunting there James, that's a pretty interesting kit too. The trailer has made it into a number of other kits including the Boyd's 32 Ford I believe.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

It's Cheep enough that for sure,....In cost that is,....lol..lol.. I had this kit years ago my self,..it came in and was modeled in that same Purple, even know I hit it with a much deferent shade for the same color on mine later on, But Later Trashed the hole thing on a extreme Dislike of the kits,..... But used the Engine on a GO CART BUILD,.. It was perfect for that,.........
But Good luck on it James, Cant beet the price, thats for sure...Heck the gas to go get the thing cost more then the hole kit did I bet...lol...lol...




*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Great score James! Hard to pass up _anything_ in a hobby shop that's going for half price. If nothing else, sometimes you can stock up on certain parts from a kit.

I always kinda liked the Prowler, except for that thing in the front-- bumper/turn signal unit? Purple is one of my favorite colors as well. You can probably find some good pics of the engine, etc, online. I really enjoy doing the research, looking for info and pics online, for my builds. Looking forward to seeing your Prowler come together. :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd like to have a 1:1 Prowler, even take it over a Viper which I love. The reason being, the suspension and drive train were the same as the LH platform cars, Intrepid, Concorde, LHS, etc. There are a lot of parts cars out there for those things.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Thats a great price for any model kit!
I looked at the (then) new prowlers when they introduced them at the 1998 Hot Rod Power Tour. I was big into Mopar then, had a couple of nice mopar musclecars, and thought about buying the Prowler. until they opened the hood, and I saw the 3.5 liter V6.
I sure wish they would have stuffed a 360 V8 into them.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

CJTORINO said:


> Thats a great price for any model kit!
> I looked at the (then) new prowlers when they introduced them at the 1998 Hot Rod Power Tour. I was big into Mopar then, had a couple of nice mopar musclecars, and thought about buying the Prowler. until they opened the hood, and I saw the 3.5 liter V6.
> I sure wish they would have stuffed a 360 V8 into them.


Man, that would be one awesome car! I bet they would have sold more of them if they'd gone with a V8.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Congrats on the kit. I have that one myself in my stash. My son dreams of having a Prowler of his own someday, so I thought I would build the kit for him someday. Haven't gotten around to it yet. Looking forward to seeing yours come along.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

scottnkat said:


> Congrats on the kit. I have that one myself in my stash. My son dreams of having a Prowler of his own someday, so I thought I would build the kit for him someday. Haven't gotten around to it yet. Looking forward to seeing yours come along.


Do it! I've been in love with the Shelby Cobra since I was a small kid. I still remember my parents getting me "my first cobra" for Christmas... a 1/18 diecast Cobra blue with white stripes. It's not a particularly high end diecast, but I still treasure that car!


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. It may not be the coolest, highest-end kit around, but it speaks to me. It'll be a while before I get to it. My Batmobile will take a few more weeks at least. These old arthritic fingers/hands can only do so much each day - some days nothing at all. At last the LEDs and other electrical components I ordered for it arrived today. I now have just about everything I need to finish it.

James


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

James......You did real good on your find at that price,,,Most definitely.....And when you get finished with your build's there,,,Why don't you post a few photo's,, For us Guy's to see your work.......Everyone's work is different and all work is good work, So don't be timid to show it.....It may be an insperation, to someone else...........Thank's....................MOE.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Moe - thanks. I definitely will post some pics once I have something to show. So far besides washed/clean parts, there's not much. I've got the bodies of Batman and Robin glued together. The seams were pretty bad, and I've had to putty/sand/repeat several times. Last time I was too agressive and sanded B&Rs legs too much and wound up squaring the off. So I built them back up and about have the correct shape again. LOL!

I had planned to finish the figures today and start on the engine, but the ol' hands weren't up for it. Maybe tomorrow.

But I'll definitely post some pics when I have something to show. I'm also mostly on the receiving end of the inspiration I find here. When I started the kit I planned on an OOB build. After joining HT and reading so much info and seeing so many awesome builds, I've decided to go all out - electric LED lights, flocking on the interior, better chrome (BMF or Alclad II, still on the fence), detailed engine, drilled out launch tubes and exhausts, and a super polished body paint job. Shoot, all I'm lacking is a working Bat-phone and Bat-ejector seats! LOL

One small, slow step at a time though is my speed right now though.

James


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

James no rush on here, My Friend.....I'm sure all your hard work will show, And look great also....Alot of us on here understand about getting our ageing body's to work like they use too....Heck,, I might be wrong about this,,But I think the youngest fellow doing build's on here is, Maybe in his Mid-late twenties.....So just post'em when you can.............MOE.


----------

